# Need ideas for Decorating a concrete floor



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

It is a bit messy, but I have been to a party where they covered the floor in leaves. I think they put down plastic first to make cleanup easy.


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

If you use colored lighting, it'll be hard to tell that it's concrete. I would use the Chop Shop scene setter for the walls. Would go well with the concrete. 

Alternative would be to use the gray stone wall scene setter or those big black rolls of plastic for covering tables on the floor but I'm afraid that that may snag.


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

sounds like some good ideas the thing i'm worried about the most is there is one section of the floor where people had put down those individual vinyl tiles a long time ago and another section it looks like they had a pile of sawdust that got almost melded to the floor and not sure how to deal with those. I was thinking something like straw or whatever on the floor but am worried about cleanup maybe some plastic under would make it easier but not sure how safe that would all be with small kids around too.


----------



## bandacoot (Jul 27, 2006)

One thing I do in my garage is... 

I use alot of Black lighting and I have a bunch of Glow in the Dark Hot Glue that I make "dots" (about the size of a quarter or less) all over the floor with.. its gives a really neat effect on the floor.. and its easy to clean up... i just use a flat headed shovel and scrape the floor clean.


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

Plastic & straw sounds slippery to me. Plus just another thing to clean up.

I agree with the others, leave the floor be and just use other things to distract from the floor. Make it blend with the walls and go away. Low lighting is your best friend by far!

If you really feel the need to cover the floor you could tape down canvas drop cloths. The bonus is that it will help soak up any spills, always good when kids are present.


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

Oh nice idea. Yea straw seems like a scary concept to me all over the floors which is half the size of my home.  Much to clean up especially.


----------



## Elza (Jun 21, 2004)

When I have a party, I put down painters tarps (to protect carpet) and throw the fall craft leaves everywhere. One year I had a low budget so I sat watching TV at night and cutting leaves out of paper bags. Crinkled them up and threw them on the tarp...Made great sounds when people stepped on them. then I started mixing those the the craft fall leaves. With the tarps down I also added the craft moss in areas that it would work with. Clean up was easy...just rolled the tarp up and throw away. (I would place heavy items in strategic places to keep it from bunching or people tripping.)


----------



## Lauriebeast (Oct 26, 2003)

That's a great idea, Elza. I was thinking the same thing. I believe straw and plastic is a recipe for a slippery floor.


----------



## MJDeadzines (Oct 17, 2006)

you could do the roach thing with a bunch of the fake roaches around the room and in corners maybe and put something crunchy on the floor for them to step on works well with a strobe light. I've heard peanuts in the shell are good but with kids you have to be careful because of allergies. I wanted to do this, this year but couldn't get my hands on enough fake roaches. lol


----------



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

You could do chalk body outlines, all in different poses like:

sawn in half
complete dismember
headless
three legs
two heads
holding ax
etc......


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

great ideas. Where would I find the materials to cover the floor with a canvas like tarp that won't be incredibly expensive as I have to get this by tomorrow, and I have to cover the floor of about half the size of my house. ( two large rooms living room sized basically). I'm loving the ideas I could spray chalk body outlines on the tarp, and throw fall leaves everywhere even if I go get some outside and some from the stores and make some. (right now our leaves are everywhere on the ground.), and I could also even hot glue bugs all over the walls because we're just tearing them down anyway. They are old paneling so that would be creepy.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Oct 26, 2003)

Harbor Freight carries the tarps and I'm sure any home improvement store would as well. I'd call first though to check prices and sizes.

I just thought of something else you could use if the tarps are too expensive. In the paint dept of Home Depot and Lowes, they have rolls of heavy paper that you could tape down. This stuff is very tough and should hold up well for your application. Again, I'd call first and check on size and price.


----------



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

Harbor Freight, they have really cheap HUGE tarps. You can even keep them down there for your re-construction.


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

thanks so much guys you have all been a great help. Now I just have to go out and get some


----------



## tylerromes (Oct 23, 2008)

My cousin did this thing with corn syrup, it looked like blood and dripped it all across his garage floor (concrete). it washed away cleanly i assume (i haven't seen any stains from it since...

give that a whirl.


----------



## benjamindaymon (Oct 15, 2008)

My suggestion would be...

GO WITH IT.

Your floor looks all torn up and nasty, right? Well, it's a torn-up, nasty holiday... Take advantage of it. Let the floor set the scene. 

Throw down a cheap throw rug to cover any really rough or hazardous spots, but since the floor is going to be covered over with your new flooring or carpet soon, grab a can of white or orange paint and do a 'police outline' of a slain victim, then use some red pain or fake blood coming from the place where the "corpse" was found.

Ben


----------



## selz (Oct 19, 2007)

We had a similar situation once, we ended up raiding the garage for spray paint and painted broomstick parking bays down one wall, including a disabled bay, and "parked" a few brooms in them. Everyone loved it....It's still under the new flooring, so if we ever move and the floor is taken up, they'll think there were freaks living there LOL. We also painted a few pentagrams and the like about, just to complete the image.


----------



## mariaz6160 (Nov 24, 2008)

Not a long time I did one of those parties at my place and i was freakingout! I have good flooring and i was really affraid of not getting out all that fake blood and the ink and everything. 
So a friend and i coverd the whole floor with black paper. I looked awesome and my floor was protected!


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

I would turn it into a morgue. Steel or shiney metal and concrete floors  Or with all the construction stuff you could make a massacred construction site... arms sticking out of a saw. skeletons crawling through piles of 2x4s.


----------



## victoria1313 (Jan 29, 2009)

do police body chalk outlines and fake blood


----------

